# Future HH Cover Revealed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Was just searching and found this on an Italian 40k website. It is an image from the weekender that is likely the cover of a future HH novel, and the cover is well.. rather shocking.










Emperor Sanguinius? Backed by Guilliman as Regent?? Can't wait to find out. Also according to those who were actually there, Sanguinius looks reluctant in the picture and Guilliman looks pleased.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

And that would in all likely hood be the cover art for _The Unremembered Empire_. Really liking the cover, but I need to see a more high res image to say whatever or not its my favorite cover thus far.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One question; why the Gauntlets of Ultramar? I thought they were robbed off a Chaos Champion?

This is likely something to do with Goolyman putting Sanguinius in charge of Imperium Mk2 following Signus.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> One question; why the Gauntlets of Ultramar? I thought they were robbed off a Chaos Champion?
> 
> This is likely something to do with Goolyman putting Sanguinius in charge of Imperium Mk2 following Signus.


Who says those are the Gauntlets of Ultramar??

And yeah they were but that might be changed, and I can't exactly say that changing it isn't a bad idea. After all how many Space Marines wield weapons they steal from Chaos Marines? Some would call using a traitor's weapon heresy.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll be quite interested to read the moment when Sanguinius decides to opt out of Guillimans Imperium Secondus and heads back to Terra and the Emperors side.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Doelago said:


> And that would in all likely hood be the cover art for _The Unremembered Empire_. Really liking the cover, but I need to see a more high res image to say whatever or not its my favorite cover thus far.


Makes sense. That way, the cover visually ties in with the ending of "Fear to Tread".


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I imagined thats Dans future work.  It will be interesting to see Sangs view on Imperium Secundus.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

There are also 'dubious' looking White Scars in the background. This was the outstanding piece of artwork from the seminar for me, and I think Unremembered Empire has the potential to be great. According to Mr Abnett, it will feature 'giant superhero battles'. With Angron and Lorgar knocking around Ultramar, there are so many possibilites!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing I really, really want to know is why Horus thought the Khan would join him. It has probably advanced too much now.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess there are still secrets to uncover, the Kharn question being one. This book should be a good one, raising the question of if Sanguinus can get back to Terra in time why didn't the big G also go? Maybe he had other shit to deal with but I think it's clear the Lion wasn't the only one hedging his bets...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> One thing I really, really want to know is why Horus thought the Khan would join him. It has probably advanced too much now.


_Brotherhood of the Storm_ answers that to a degree. The Khan was very loyal to Horus, he told him once that all Horus had to do was call and the Khan would come no matter how far or how great the danger. They were close to each other in the form of battle-brothers rather than the kind of brotherhood that Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus had or Horus and Sanguinius had. But they were still close.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The reason for that though. I don't give my brothers that sort of loyalty, and there are others who don't like Horus, yet others love him. Why? And why would he assume a) Khan joins him, and b) Magnus won't yet we know the opposite happens. It took the Emperor unleashing a punitive force lead by Wolves and Custodians with the Sisters of Silence and the near destruction of his Legion, and this is on top of his humiliation at the hands of Mortarion and Russ.

What granted Horus that same level of trust, aside from the other Primarchs barely recognising his skill.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I guess there are still secrets to uncover, the Kharn question being one. This book should be a good one, raising the question of if Sanguinus can get back to Terra in time why didn't the big G also go? Maybe he had other shit to deal with but I think it's clear the Lion wasn't the only one hedging his bets...


I don't know what Guilliman's reason will end up being, but the Lion makes it clear he wasn't hanging back on account of a desire to hedge his bets.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

But Savage Weapons makes it clear that it doesn't matter what the truth is, but rather that what the overall perception is of that truth.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, but the point is we know as an outside observer that he wasn't hedging his bets or hanging back. Pity that's how will be seen though.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> One question; why the Gauntlets of Ultramar? I thought they were robbed off a Chaos Champion?


If the Gauntlets of Ultramar are that big on Guilliman, they'd be ridiculously gigantic on Calgar...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, utterly off topic, but how have I only just now noticed Marneus (as in Calgar) is so almost an anagram of Mary Sue.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Calgar I think after his battle with thyranids lost most of his body and is mostly bionics parts so it's possible his arms are just bionics with the gauntlets as his hand. I think.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The reason for that though. I don't give my brothers that sort of loyalty, and there are others who don't like Horus, yet others love him. Why? And why would he assume a) Khan joins him, and b) Magnus won't yet we know the opposite happens. It took the Emperor unleashing a punitive force lead by Wolves and Custodians with the Sisters of Silence and the near destruction of his Legion, and this is on top of his humiliation at the hands of Mortarion and Russ.
> 
> What granted Horus that same level of trust, aside from the other Primarchs barely recognising his skill.


Well it seemed to me that Horus is the one Primarch who recognizes the Khan as the leader he is and not a barbarian. The Chogorians view warriors much differently than the other Legions do, even saying that poets and warriors are indistinguishable from one-another, and Horus treats the Khan as he wants to be treated rather than muttering barbarian under his breath.


LotN


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Love this cover, especially Sangs expression, I wonder where the 'Vulkan Lives' cover is though, for they showed that at the BL live event also. They also showed off a new Corax one as well (Can't remember the title of the book though it may of been for a novella). 

Anyone take a picture or seen it somewhere else?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

The Corax image is planned to be used for the cover of the Horus Heresy scriptbook.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

We saw Sallies fight UMs on Ultramar, so who the hell knows what Guilliman is up to? 
He's no traitor though. Brothers who would be at the scene of this cover, who would be able to tell the other loyalist Primarchs who survive the Heresy what was going on (not to mention the Astartes who would be there), wouldn't let RG take control of the Imperium should he have been some power-mad uber-traitor. This means that the story, the idea, the image, is something more than it seems.
There's also a nice tension in that Horus was desperate to see Sanguinius dead, not wanting to have to vie with him as head of some new Imperium. It would be a nice irony to see him being put forward as a new leader of a loyalist Imperium Secundus should it ever be necessary. RG's idea, yet he puts himself as second-in-command- that's an interesting wrinkle!

GFP


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> We saw Sallies fight UMs on Ultramar, so who the hell knows what Guilliman is up to?


Those were Ultramarines dressed and fighting as Salamanders, it was all a training exercise. It was Guilliman testing the Codex Astartes. He didn't know how the Heresy would pan out and needed to plan for all variables.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I am looking forward to the book, what Dan did with know no fear was great, and maybe give the BA somewhat more cachet, however I do not look forward to this 2nd empirium thing, this is starting to feel like dallas or dynasty


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Rems, I know that they were UMs dressed up. I was getting at the fact that at the beginning of the story, it does seem as if the Sallies are fighting the UM only for the later reveal. This image might parallel that, in that we see an actual Sanguinius-headed Imperium Secundus, but the reality of it is only later revealed and makes things somewhat more complicated.
Should be interesting, anyhow!

GFP


----------

